# Coffee Drinkers.... here is a question for ya!



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm not a big coffee drinker but when I do I ONLY want Starbucks. My question is this... why is it that Starbucks taste so good BUT ONLY when you get it from a Starbucks store?

I think it may be their brewing temperature but I just can't figure it out, I can buy the same Starbucks coffee and make it at home and I don't care for the taste. 

Do you think their machines have something to do with it? It just seems hotter than anything I can brew at home.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you get the fresh ground from their store?


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Try the diamond shamrock at 646 and Hwy 6. I wouldn't put their gas in my truck, but their coffee is pretty darn good!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

if I had the answer......I would open a coffe shop. You are correct, its just not the same at home


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Because you pay like $7 dollars a cup. Its like your mind automatically thinks that its better than a $2.50 cup. 


Really though IDK I drink the cheap stuff.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps you just suck at making coffee Terry.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Probably the age of the coffee. Coffee starts losing it's flavor as soon as it is ground.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My wife found starbucks coffee on sale and when i ran out of folgers and drank some I told her the coffee was fishy like it was shipped over hear on a fish boat .


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Probably the age of the coffee. Coffee starts losing it's flavor as soon as it is ground.


Starbucks regular black always tastes bitter to me? Almost like a expresso? But, do you grind it fresh right before you brew?


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

My daughter saw a lady in the McDonalds drive thru window pouring McD's coffee into a starbucks cup before driving off to work.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Starbucks regular black always tastes bitter to me? Almost like a expresso? But, do you grind it fresh right before you brew?


I don't drink "Fu-Fu" coffee!  I have been told though that the longer after the beans were ground, the less flavorful the coffee will be. If you are buying it from a store already ground and sitting on a shelf for who knows how long... it's not going to taste the same as if it were just ground before it hits the hot water.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't drink "Fu-Fu" coffee!  I have been told though that the longer after the beans were ground, the less flavorful the coffee will be. If you are buying it from a store already ground and sitting on a shelf for who knows how long... it's not going to taste the same as if it were just ground before it hits the hot water.


Fu-Fu? Whats the Cuban one in the little cup that tastes like burnt motor oil? Isn't that expresso?


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

Starbucks is too strong for me. I agree with the bitterness mentioned before.

Both of my Grand-Fathers drink Folgers therefore, I do too.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I drink only Starbucks Columbian Medium Roast. Was at a friends house 10 years ago in Corpus and they gave me a cup of it. Best coffee I have ever tasted and buy it ground a Walmart, Krogers, HEB. Used to be $6.66 a lb./bag now $7.49. Like gas, if you got to have it, you will pay whatever. Comes from an altitude above 5,000 feet.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Could be the age of the coffee from time it was ground. Could be water temp. Also could be the water if you are using tap water at home or if your coffee maker has deposits inside it. 

I can't speak for Starbucks specifically but many years ago I worked as a helper at my family's plumbing company. I recall installing several reverse osmosis systems at coffee shops...


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

water temp,
time it was ground,
filtered water,


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Because you pay like $7 dollars a cup. Its like your mind automatically thinks that its better than a $2.50 cup.
> 
> Really though IDK I drink the cheap stuff.


I get just a regular medium sized bold coffee, 16oz cup, it's $2.11 or a flat $2 if I take my own cup in.


----------



## Hesser (Jan 23, 2012)

trodery said:


> I'm not a big coffee drinker but when I do I ONLY want Starbucks. My question is this... why is it that Starbucks taste so good BUT ONLY when you get it from a Starbucks store?
> 
> I think it may be their brewing temperature but I just can't figure it out, I can buy the same Starbucks coffee and make it at home and I don't care for the taste.
> 
> Do you think their machines have something to do with it? It just seems hotter than anything I can brew at home.


Never drank coffee for the flavor, I drink it for the BUZZ.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Get a keurig. Starbucks has the pods...We use a flavor called Donut Shop by Coffee People. I tried drinking the Folgers here at work and it just wasnt the same.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Perhaps you just suck at making coffee Terry.


I was on a Brother's Coffee Italian Roast jag for years and it broke my heart when I couldn't get it any more. But SB's Italian isn't too bad. If you like strong coffee flavor but not a lot of bitter go for Italian. Even the Espresso roast, you don't have to make espresso with it. Single most important 2 things for me is quantity and grind. A medium to medium fine grind will let out more coffee oils without too much bitter. Freshness is important but if you hit a sale and want to buy a lot go ahead and put what you don't use in freezer. Use filtered water if you are serious. Also, 30 minutes is about all you can expect the brewed coffee to stay tasty which is why it's always good at SB's...they're always making a fresh pot because they sell it! Experiment with your quantities, keep a log if you have to. A few grams here or there will make a difference.

.


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I Grind my own beans. I will never buy another cup of coffee again. Once you buy the good stuff, grind it, and brew it right.... starbucks is ****.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I'm a coffee snob. I love Starbucks and have been on a quest to mimic it for at least a decade. It's all in the coffee maker and fresh ground beans. Hey Trod you can browse coffee makers in the $3500 range. 

I once had a particular maker that ground the beans and was the closest to could get to store bought but it broke and since had bad luck with the newer models. Was a beetch to clean.

Anyway.. I have recently been playing with my next edition to coffee making and that the Keurig is a nice edition to broaden your coffee horizons. I am now able to drink coffee other than starbucks. Fabulous invention.

Folders, Maxwell house etc taste like ground peanut shells and bottom of the barrel but does have a high content of caffeine. The longer the bean roast the more robust and less caffeine.


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

The trick to making good coffee is that it dosen't take near as much water as people think.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Mattsfishin said:


> water temp,
> time it was ground,
> filtered water,


Matts right ! All three !


----------



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

*coffee*

Use good water I put in a RO system at the house or buy water. The chemicals in most tap water makes the coffe taste nasty. Fresh ground we by Community Coffee beans dark roast and grind them. If I am feeling nastalgic we get some with chicory added. That's all my in-laws drank even while I was dating there daughter in highschool. One scoop per cup strong and black will not put hair on your chest. However it may cause it to all fall out if you're a wimp.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Could be the water...?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I just made a pot of starbucks french roast intensely smokey x-bold it really smells n taste fishy I work at 7pm so buzz wont be wasted.Mr Mercury on spencer across from the air port here has the best and cheapest trod give them a try .


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trod..if you're anywhere near my trailer park...drop in Berings Hardware...

Cinnamon/Hazlenut/Praline..... I been addicted to it for 20 years...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like my coffee like I like my women...dark, bitter, & murky. hwell:


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Horse feathers!! There's nothing magic about Starbucks. It's all in your head. Anybody that spends that much for flavored water needs to learn how to make coffee.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

We need for 2cooler Palms Up (www.duncancoffee.com) to weigh-in. Not sure about brewing, but they grind and ship some good stuff. "2cool" in discount code used to get 20% discount, but it was 15% when I ordered yesterday.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Agree with those who mentioned the Kreurigs. My wife just got me one Valentines day and I love it. Also, water is extremely important. As I moved to different parts of the state, one of the big differences I noticed was the taste of coffee made from the different tap water. The water doesn't seem to taste that different, but it sure makes a difference in the coffee. I can't speak too much about the fresh roast beans, but I am experimenting more now since I have the Kreurig.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Coffee*

It's all about timing: Get fresh coffee beans and grind them. ASAP; brew the coffee using some good clean water in a clean pot. Brew it for the exact time. Pour and drink it fresh. Don't let it sit around because time sitting at any stage of coffee making is just losing flavor.

That's the Starbuck's secret. After a certain time; if unsold; goes into the drain. JMHO C2


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I saw Andrew Zimmern Bizarre Foods show in Seattle. He was trying some expensive coffee these guys were brewing with a $20,000 machine. They were making espresso. They were modifying the psi on the machine to create different flavors with the same beans. At least for espresso the machine really matters. I assume the same would be true for coffee.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I did the coffee snob thing for a while. As other have mentioned, Fresh ground beans, good filtered water, right temp, use enough beans - but also - NO PAPER FILTER! the paper removes the oils, changes the flavor. Less healthy without paper, but better tasting.

So:
Fresh ground beans
Filtered water
HOT (but don't boil it) water
no paper filter.
Don't skimp on beans...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Larry Pure said:


> My daughter saw a lady in the McDonalds drive thru window pouring McD's coffee into a starbucks cup before driving off to work.


BAAHHHH!! :rotfl: Dam that's funny.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Starbucks always tastes burnt to me , I just don't get it. I drink 3-5 cups of
coffee per day , just don't like the Starbucks .

MO


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> We need for 2cooler Palms Up (www.duncancoffee.com) to weigh-in. Not sure about brewing, but they grind and ship some good stuff. "2cool" in discount code used to get 20% discount, but it was 15% when I ordered yesterday.


I agree. Ordered some at Christmas - coconut - and I just love it. I'm not a big coffee drinker but I will drink the coconut. And I received my coffee in 2 days! Thanks Palms Up!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I drink a lot of coffee all types and brews. The best coffee for the money hands down I have had is the blends roasted at Rockport coffee you can order on the web www.rockportcoffee.com try Texas thunder and you will not be disappointed. And it's about the same or cheaper than Starbucks ( which I don't really care for)

If in Rockport you can pick it up at Stevie Lews bar-b-que. that's where they roast the beans


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> I just made a pot of starbucks french roast intensely smokey x-bold it really smells n taste fishy I work at 7pm so buzz wont be wasted.Mr Mercury on spencer across from the air port here has the best and cheapest trod give them a try .


Yeah but Mr Mercury isn't smogged out by cigarette smoke anymore so it doesn't feel the same anymore, but the coffee is still good!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

It's a pinch of salt. I've had my daily 3 pots of my home-ground so far again today. CF?


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Buy a French press. It looks like a big beaker with a plunger type function set in it . Never, ever put the coffee in the ice box, it pulls out the moister and freezes it. No bueno. Keep it air tight and in the dark (kinda like how I like my women). Grind what you need when you need. Grind them rough and coarse( probably the lowest setting in the store). Heat your beaker while you heat your water. Bring the water to a bowl and turn off the fire. Wait about a minute. Gentley pour the water over the coffee and stir likewise. In a french press the beans soak for a short time (3 minutes) and then you have coffee. Push the plunger down slowly. You get all of the essential oils and flavors from the bean and are rewarded with a great cup of coffee.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a Keurig, I use Ozarka bottled water, Starbucks pods and it taste like ****!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Keurig makes the second best coffe to starbucks but they steam the milk or whatever is added so it makes it taste better. They also have better water and better machines. Plus they grind and then make it. I am not messing with that grinding business. That is too much pia for me.

On the Keurig I use the folgers gourmet black and starbucks. The dunkin donuts one is pretty good too.

Now yall are making me want to go get one.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you want some good smooth strong coffee get some Caribou or some Green Mountain Extra bold Sumatran Reserve for the K-cup.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

get good beans, store them correctly, grind just before brewing, use filtered water, do not let sit. www.dincancoffee.com, www.rockportcoffee.com

Starbucks tastes burnt all the time.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I wouldn't say I'm a coffee snob but I definitely love good coffee and drink it really strong. I typically drink about 24-32oz of coffee every morning. I've found that using bottled water and probably 3 times the amount of coffee recommended for 32oz of water works well. 

I typically buy the 2.5 pound bags of Seattle Mountain from CostCo. I get their French roasted Costa Rican beans. Usually about $12-$14 for the bag. For comparison, a 12oz bag of Starbuck's is like $10-$11. Anyway, I get the whole beans and you can tell they're freshly roasted by how oily they are. I have a Cuisinart coffee maker with an internal grinder that works great. I set it to the finest grind as well. 

It's coffee that will definitely put hair on your chest.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

The trick to coffee is the size of the ground. 
Usually what I do (and I like Starbucks). Is buy Starbucks coffee ask em to ground it a little coarse. Not quite percolator level. Then I do 2 tbs per cup. 
I think it gets a bit acidic if you go with finer grinds. 

IMO water isn't as important as the grind or ratio of coffee to water.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Keurig with the thing you can put your own coffee in and pack it full of Folgers Black Silk. A big carbon whole house filter does help with the water quality. But, I drink enough coffee that I'm not that picky.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

trodery said:


> I have a Keurig, I use Ozarka bottled water, Starbucks pods and it taste like ****!


Can't compare pods to fresh ground Bud. If you have a windmill express water stop near you, best water you can get, you ought to see the filters they have inside those things.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 17, 2012)

The best coffee I have ever had is in El Salvador. My Father-in-law has a small roadside cafe outside of San Miguel. He grows his own. The coffee he serves in the cafe is made from beans that are roasted the night before used. The water comes from an artisian well at the back of his property, comes straight out of the ground. Beans are ground as needed. Water heated just until the first bubbles start to rise from the bottom of the pot. He uses old aluminum stove top percolators. Adds 3/4 oz coffee per each 8oz water. Water ladled over the ground beans, takes about 2 minutes for water to seep thru and served immediately. The coffee is never returned to the heat. Each pot serves about 8 cups. Coffee is always fresh. If the waiter can hold the pot in bare hands, the coffee is thrown out and a new pot started.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Speaking of coffee, I am not sure how good it is on certain coffee snob scale, but I enjoy a few cups of coffee per morning. I don't mind coffee from anywhere, I do prefer coffee from Starbucks or McDonalds. Recently I have found myself frequenting Coffee Oasis right by my house. It is a small coffee house in a strip center on Nasa Rd 1 and Kirby. They have several different blends available, but the one that I find myself always going to is one called Texas Pecan. OMG! That is some tasty stuff! Like I said, I can't comment on how good it is on any certain scale, but if your ever in the area, and you like coffee, you may want to stop in for a cup of Texas Pecan from Coffee Oasis. The little place is real nice in the morning while enjoying a cup or two. They also have a small menu that covers all the bases as well.... Dang, now I want some coffee.... Gonna go brew a pot. Here at work we have use RO water and Starbucks to make our pots... It's eeehhhh!! But its free....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My off the shelf Community Cafe Special brewed kinda strong with Pearland water out of the tap with paper filters in a Wal Mart special Faberware coffee maker is dam good. Some of these posts are amusing. Making coffee isn't rocket science...LOL. :rotfl:


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

On Bizarre Foods America with Andrew Zimmern last night he was in Seattle sampling different coffees. He went into one place that designed their own coffee maker that allowed them to adjust temperature, pressure, etc... at any time during the brewing process. Just by adjusting the water temp and pressure they were able to make several completely different tasting cups of coffee out of the same beans. Their new fangled coffee maker will only set you back about $20k.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

trodery said:


> I have a Keurig, I use Ozarka bottled water, Starbucks pods and it taste like ****!


Breakfast blend sucks if your using that. Play with the cup size setting. Smaller cups taste better to me. If that does not work, I used the make your own with the little pod with the screen. Filled with my own grind and packed tight. Brew on the middle cup size which is about 1/2 cup in a standard coffee cup.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Keurig with Eko Brew cup and a burr grinder. I grind the beans right before I brew through Keurig. Water comes from reverse osmosis system in the house. Tastes different then the pod. Who knows how long the coffee's been in the pod.


----------



## jman0328 (Feb 3, 2010)

I switched to a french press and fill it with hot water from my wife's keurig. Very tasty! I grind my beans on the coarse setting, put them in the french press, run two cycles of water on the large cup setting into the press, let it sit for 4 minutes exactly and serve.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Seaport, black, in a cup freshly rinsed with bay water, with a hint of skeeter repellant. Heck yea!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

But your used to Hospital coffee and that is the worst coffee I have ever had.



Blk Jck 224 said:


> My off the shelf Community Cafe Special brewed kinda strong with Pearland water out of the tap with paper filters in a Wal Mart special Faberware coffee maker is dam good. Some of these posts are amusing. Making coffee isn't rocket science...LOL. :rotfl:





oneneo3 said:


> Seaport, black, in a cup freshly rinsed with bay water, with a hint of skeeter repellant. Heck yea!


I got some Seaport one time it tastes like dirt


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Starbucks [email protected]#&s!! I want coffee that tastes like coffee not some flavored up swill. The only thing Ive ever seen positive about the place is when Playboy did a shoot of some of the gals that work there.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

oneneo3 said:


> Seaport, black, in a cup freshly rinsed with bay water, with a hint of skeeter repellant. Heck yea!


Now thats a mans coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

